# 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, South



## CarolinaBrynn (May 23, 2007)

Unfortunately, I am unable to give my rats the attention they so deserve right now. My aunt has been caring for them, and I feel horrible having to have her take care of my pets. So I have come to the conclusion that I want to find a more suitable home for my babies. They mean a lot to me, so they will be going to approved homes only!

Country: USA
State/Region: South Carolina
City/Town: Columbia
Number of rats: 3
Gender: 2 Males, 1 Female
Age(s): Males - 5 Months, Female 8 Months.
Name(s): Fez, Pookie, and Remy.
Colours: Blue, Blue/White Hooded, Lilac/White.
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Not enough attention provided at this point. Owner too busy.
Temperament: All very well.
Medical problems: No.
Will the group be split: Yes.
Transport available: I can only drive about an hour away, due to limited income.
Other: Homes available, 20 GL long tank, 10 GL tank with 2 story topper.
URL of Pictures: COMING SOON.
URL of Videos: N/A
Preferred donation: $10 a piece. 


The female is roughly 8 months old, and is a Blue hooded. She's a Dumbo Rex also. 

One male is a Dumbo Lilac and white, and the other is a Standard Blue. They are both 5 months old. 

None of them are show rats, just pets. I will have pictures up soon! If you are interested, please post here! 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, So*

has the female ever been in contact with the males? i'm assuming she's unaltered as well as the males (as you said "no" in neutered)


----------



## CarolinaBrynn (May 23, 2007)

*Re: 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, So*

Yes, she has. She's had one litter previously. And I think she may be pregnant again. But I wasn't planning on letting her go until she's had them and they are whelped.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, So*

2 pregnancies in a life time isnt good for rats...........


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, So*

2 is fine so long as they aren't back to back

(& of course this depends on the overall health of the rat to begin with)

please don't let this post turn into a debate on the do's & don'ts of breeding.

CarolinaBrynn came on here already admitting that they know they need to find more suitable homes than what they can provide. Don't cause them to shy away because this will only result in this person NOT being able to find better homes than what they can provide. Is it really necessary to point out every possible mistake that has happened?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, So*

well said passion. 

please keep to the topic of finding homes for these rats. 


are you sure the female is pregnant again? if she is when would she be ready to leave and will you be finding homes for the babies at the same time?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, So*

ok sorry


----------



## CarolinaBrynn (May 23, 2007)

*Re: 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, So*



twitch said:


> well said passion.
> 
> please keep to the topic of finding homes for these rats.
> 
> ...


No, we aren't positive. But I know they have been in contact. She would be ready in roughly two and a half months, depending on when she has the pups. I will also be looking for homes for the babies. 

Also, thank you passion, for that. I appreciate it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, So*

No problem... I just want to make sure they get new homes. Keep in mind that some people may not mind taking in a female that may be pregnant. You may have to take an extra step in makig sure they know what they are getting into but if the right person comes along don't hesitate in rehoming her. 

There are several sites that have listings for pets available. I would be happy to share any information I have in order to help you get the word out. 

I'm not sure about this boards rules on listing the various web sites publicly so I won't post them until I know for sure. In fact, a list like this would make a good sticky if the moderators saw fit to making a list available for members who find themselves with an oops litter. 

I would be happy to gather up my links & offer them to a moderator. Feel free to contact me privately.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, So*

CarolinaBrynn

I am going to forward some info to you on your private message inbox. I found links to two rat rescues but they are in NC. Maybe if you contact them they will know of someone closer or maybe they are close enough to you to drive.

I lived very VERY briefly in a one traffic light little town about 35 miles west of Myrtle beach & just south of the NC border. I know everything is not more than a couple hour drive of anywhere else up there... lol


----------



## CarolinaBrynn (May 23, 2007)

*Re: 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, So*

Alright. Thanks so much for all of your help, A1. I appreciate you helping me out.  

This is one of the main reasons I have posted on this forum, the community is simply smashing. <33


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 1 Female & 2 Males, looking for a home! Columbia, So*

please come back & let us know how it goes

I wish you & the ratties the very best of luck with finding new homes


----------

